

Show HN: GitHub Tagger. Chrome Extension to tag and add notes to GitHub projects - ziink
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-tagger/apegcdgbjbocfnleknnbalmhlpbjgmmf

======
hanula
GitHub is a tremendous source of code and projects. Great for everyday work,
inspiration and learning. Nice extension and too bad it's for Chrome only.

I've recently hacked a quick app for fast access to GitHub stars [1], just
because I needed it so badly, although you (currently) can't tag repositories,
only save your searches.

[1] [https://github.com/hanula/StarHub](https://github.com/hanula/StarHub)

~~~
ziink
Sorry, couldn't figure out what it does. Is it searching your starred projects
maybe?

~~~
hanula
Yeah, searching any user's starred projects. Yours or somebody else. Try it
out at [http://stuff.hanula.com/starhub/](http://stuff.hanula.com/starhub/)

------
ziink
An alternative I like that doesn't involve a chrome extension is AstralApp.
[http://astralapp.com](http://astralapp.com)

Very nice UI.

~~~
kawera
I've been using a native mac app called ohmystar that looks very similar to
astralapp!!! [http://www.ohmystarapp.com/](http://www.ohmystarapp.com/)

~~~
ziink
For Mac, checkout [http://octohubapp.com/](http://octohubapp.com/) too.

Do you prefer a native app over a browser extension?

------
ziink
Specially looking for any kind of constructive feedback. How could I make it
useful for YOU?

------
smurfpandey
Why do you need permission to read history & bookmarks?

~~~
ziink
I don't. It was a quick hack of my other extension where I do need those
permissions and this slipped through the cracks. Removed and uploaded a new
version. Should become active shortly.

